# Carp Fishing



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Anybody try catching carp on a fly rod? I have had some success, and last Saturday (4/15) I managed to get into a buch of them at the Delaware Dam.

I caught one, approximately 18", and hooked and lost three others. I was fishing about 100 or 150 yards downstream.

I was using a squirrel hair nymph. Just curious if anyone else has had any success with these fish?
zspook


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

It's been a while, but yes. Caught a 25 pounder on the Olentangy at HighBanks once. Was usin' an olive bugger on a 5x, 4 # tippet, 5-wt. rod. Took awhile.
Also got some with Brian at MRO on a bass trip to Muzzy Lakes. Black bugger, 7 wt.
Not something I try to catch, but once you do, it's a rodeo. Linda like hookin' a Kenworth.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

When I fish the creek here in town, if I see carp I always cast to them! They're a ball on the long rod. If you see them tailing like a bonefish cast a streamer or crawdad fly their way, alot of times smallmouth are right there just waiting on them to chase something out of the mud or rocks. Last week I caught two smallies doing just that an 11" and a nice fat 15"' using a streamer. You can let it settle to the bottom in front of the carp also. Oh they are a blast on a bamboo rod!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i hear of it alot now that i know about it crayfish patterns


----------

